# China Bans Youtube



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

China has banned youtube
the people in china can no longer access this website because somebody posted a video of chinese troops torturing and executing tibetans.
What does this say about China?
Also, from what I have heard from people I know living there, the chinese government is about to ban google as well. People are having trouble accessing google at busy times, but at others they can access it jsut fine.
Is this going to far. 
The government in china claims that they have done this to protect thier people.
Oh, and on another note they have banned the pirate bay in favour of other CHINESE torrent sites. EH?
Anyway, post your point of view
James


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

doesn't surprise me much ,there a communist country with total power over their citizens and they've got the same ideas as most of our politics in the US ,the only difference there and here is we have the Constitution to slow the process of communism and even the power of the constitution has proven time after time it can be rendered obsolete.
Just think of how screwed up it would be if Hillery Clinton were pres ,especially for the internet.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

gatewaypc700 said:


> What does this say about China?


The amount of anti-Chinese propaganda coming from western media sources is through the roof these past few months, especially concerning Internet security.

China isn't perfect and I wouldn't choose to live there, but these "stories" smack of "Saddam's WMD's" hysteria.

Question everything.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

it's just too bad that our media exploits everything to point of aggressive assurance and unnecessary scare tactics ,''and i mean everything'' ,i hate that fact that the media has enough power to scare the idiots ,''we need the TV generation idiots''!!! for there great numbers!!! ,there just smart enough to vote and just dumb enough to be driven by the media news. Who controls the news?... Ratings ,what controls ratings ,money. I can see why china is going down the same tubes because we are there idols ,USA the king of movies and cool materials ,they sing American pop songs in china ,do we sing chines songs in America?


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

May I raise the point that youtube may perhaps be our best source of media. It isnt bias, as anyone can have thier say.
James


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

That should drastically reduce the malware and spam generated by China using YouTube as a vector. At least that which is not condoned by the Chinese government.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> What does this say about China?


There are ALOT of countries that won't stand for anti-government propoganda to be propogated in ANY media form not just the internet. Anything that makes the government look wrong is immediately removed/squashed.

I don't think this action really says much more than this has been their custom for a long time and now the bans are impacting the internet as it becaomse a media to relay anti-government sentiments.


----------



## zcustom92 (Jan 10, 2009)

I really don't know why the Chinese Government thinks that they have total power over their people. The PEOPLE of China have the power. Think about it... Revolution maybe? Thats what i would be thinking if i lived there and I had someone telling me what to do, paying me poor wages, and censoring everything. I mean, its total b.s. People have human rights, and just because Ching Chang Chong says otherwise, doesn't mean it should fly. The people need to rise up and defend themselves. ... All people involved with the government want is money, land, power, and "citizen security" B.s i say... I hate China....not its people.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

One thing iv noticed that's obvious about the governments today in general ,is they will slowly confiscate our rights bit by bit ,testing our nerve and seeing how far they can push before the people go nutz and when the people go nutz and start to riot or something they find some other alternative to satisfy or turn down the suck just enough to make the situation borderline feasible. We all know from the history of a human or human's that the practice of overindulgence ,money/power or anything else ,that it dilutes the mind set in a individual as well as group ,''well that's obvious'' .A Addictive nature of collective order and borderline exceptionable circumstances towards a inferior group overtime = human pets. Lets face it... judges ,lawyers ,politics and most with power sees the normal individual as substandard compared to them selves and so does everyone else ,if it's not race it something else and that's even me ,human nature. What there doing is collecting human rights to fit there wet dream because they think we suck and they have better plans ,and if they don't get there way im sure they WILL find some way some how to compensate for there loses.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

zcustom92,

I've edited several words out of your post. Please review the TSG Rules on the use of foul language.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Contrary to what you may believe, Internet cafes in China (surely not all, but some) boot up with Tor automatically. So, there is hope that what the Chinese Gov't controls does not include those who know how to get around their firewalls. There is also other software being used like i2p and Psiphon and others for such purposes.

My source for this information: Dissent Made Safer.

-- Tom


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, i agree with lotuseclat79, I know people who have got around it. For example, google.com is banned, but if you go to google.co.nz for example it works fine!
James


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

we are a few years away from the same thing.
its already in the works


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

You are kidding right?
That is enough to get me to hate Obama and his administration. I thought that he was all for opening up America to the rest of the world.
If we cant share things with the rest of the world, then where has democracy gone?
James


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

That is the stupidest joke that i have ever heard about ??!!


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Speaking about jokes,
How do Chinese name there kids????
They throw a pot from top of the stairs !! 

:up: OR :down:


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol?
I thought that this was a serious post.
Not sure about that joke.....
Tbh, i dont really get it...


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Throw some pots, pans, or any metal objects from the top of the stairs. What sounds to do they make?

Ching, chang...etc. Do I need to go on?

Anyway, so what if China banned youtube. BFD. The govt. is communist. Why is this at all an issue? That's what commies do.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Man. thats a lame joke
And china is meant to be a democracy by 2015, so they should start now dont you think?
James


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

China bans you tube
now if they would just ban lead painted toys for children
and what was some of the other toys that killed some kids some little plastic toys of somekind.
ban hacking united states websites
ban scams against the US internet users
after all they have strict laws use them
so on and so on


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

@ gatewaypc700: dude, I didn't write the joke. It's older than I am and i heard it in the 5th grade in the late 70's. but ya, it's lame.

Your statement about China's govt. becoming a democracy by 2015 is pure fantasy. I've read up on it, and that's all it is. Pure speculation. I wouldn't hold my breath. However, if you were to tell me that the U.S. govt., and it's states, would become more like communism, I would have to say, it's already happening.

China bans youtube: big deal, it's par for the course. The U.S. bans trans fat, taxes cigarettes/tobacco to the point that only the rich can afford it, states keep changing their constitution to suit the govt, the list goes on. U.S. citizens are losing their democracy one little bit at a time. 9/11 was a great excuse to take away rights in the guise of "protecting our citizens", need I go on? The only difference is that the Chinese Govt. is blatant about it. The U.S. Govt tries to convince us that it was our idea.(the citizens)


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dang, after some thinking on the topic it would appear that you are right.
All the 2015 thing is is what the media here are reporting. Its one of the deals that we made when we got our free trade agreement with them. The Prime Minister only passed the agreement because she thought that they will become a democracy by 2015.
James


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

WHAT?

I'm right?

I know that the odds are in favor that it should happen occasionally, but I never really expect it, or at least, I never expect anyone to admit it. Now the rules of psychology dictate that I should find you to be a very likeable person now. That's not necessarily happening, but I don't find you unlikeable so I guess that's a start.

Nevermind. I'm drunk, been up all night and I should go to bed now. 'Nite all.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

The new government here is leaning more towards the US then china. Does this mean that we will also become a type of "disguised commuinist" in a few years?
James


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

gatewaypc700 said:


> The new government here is leaning more towards the US then china. Does this mean that we will also become a type of "disguised commuinist" in a few years?
> James


depend on the people themselves
as here in the states we have many a robot who are grasping at obama legs.
if your nation has sense and isnt a bunch of crying leberals then you will be ok


----------

